# Azure VM



## PeterJ (Sep 12, 2017)

Hi there

Does anyone know how to create a FreeBSD 11.1 VM image on Azure with a root filesystem > 30GB?  I'm using the marketplace image as a starting point.

I've tried shutting down the VM, resizing the disk using Resource Manager to say 64GB, then using gpart to recover and then resize the partition, but on reboot it always bombs and fails to mountroot with error 19 (I get this from the Azure boot diagnostics).

Has anyone else done this successfully?

Thanks in advance
Peter


----------

